# I love Makeup Designory NYC!



## MisStarrlight (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey y'all.  A while back there was a bunch of threads discussing makeup schools and I promised an update once I got into it all & had something real to say.

I started class at MUD-Makeup Designory NYC on Monday.  I'm enrolled in the Fashion Program-1 month beauty makeup, 1 month hairstyling & portfolio development.

I'm in the Beauty section right now.  The first two weeks of class brings makup application down to the absolute minimum basics.  Each 1/2 of the day is devoted to a part of the makeup application (so far we've done eyebrows, foundation, eyeliner & lips).  The techique process is pretty simple for those with experience, but those without a lot of practice working on another person, it's great.  By breaking it down step by step it is helping me learn the techniques that are most accepted in the professional world, instead of what I've just "picked up along the way"

In addition to technical instruction, it's the industry discussions that I'm finding to be most helpful.  My teacher has been working as a makeup artist for 20 years, and from the sounds of it, has held some pretty high positions.  She gives us practical tips, tricks & other useful stuff to keep in mind when working on a shoot or something.  We also talk a lot about products (I, admittedly, know little more than MAC stuff so this is extra helpful for me).

I haven't been able to decide if it's worth $7000 or not yet, but so far I'm really enjoying myself.

Thought that might help a few people.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 6, 2006)

Well, I'm done with the beauty section of the course.  My opinons have changed slightly, but I would still say that it is overall a good program to get started with.  You will understand why I say "get started with" in a moment...

Ok, so as promised, the first 2 weeks we learned about the basics of makeup application.  This part was good, but the remainder of the course dropped off slightly.  I have been freelancing with MAC for a while now so I really didn't learn much about the actual application of makeup.  I did, however, learn which types of makeup were appropriate for which mediums (print, tv, film, etc)  This will be most helpful in getting a job.  The last 2 weeks were really just a repromote of the first two.  We would get a lecture on makeup for music videos (for example) and then practice it on each other.  The music video makeup would really be a reiteration of the basic makeup, with maybe just a small twist.

I still maintain that the industry discussions were the most helpful.  And it did force me to practice, and on many different faces & such.  Jen at Career Services is wonderful!  She's a bit intimidating at first, but she just wants everyone out there & working.

I would say that it has been a good class, and a really great experience, but it got very boring & repetitive at the end.  I feel that then curriculum could have just done lectures for the different mediums and maybe gotten into the more creative aspects of makeup artistry (we didn't even get a lecture for avant garde, it was sort of like 'today we're doing avant garde, look we have stuff to play with' and I would have loved to learn the history on it, what makes a good design/story, etc) and we didn't touch on fashion print or runway at all.

So yeah, good class, good experience, but I don't love it as much as I did on day 2.  I'd say if you can get a mentour or shadow someone working already in the industry go for that....you will get more practical experience w/o spending so much money.


----------



## baby_love (Mar 7, 2007)

*Makeup Designory/MUD*

has anyone here heard of/gone to MUD?  I will be attending in September and I just want to know what people thought of it.  I'm totally excited, it's in a really nice part of Burbank (I lived with my dad there for about 2 months and I thought it was a shithole) and the people who work there are SOOSOSOSO nice!


----------



## ChrisChick (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm attending the Beauty course right now and starting the Character class next month...are you on Myspace??? Add me at www.myspace.com/chrischick and I can tell you all about it when I'm done.


----------



## baby_love (Mar 16, 2007)

I added you and sent you a message on myspace!  just a heads up lol.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 22, 2007)

They're bringing a MUD to San Diego at the Poway institute.  I'm really thinking about enrolling.


----------



## ashley8119 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Makeup Designory (Campus in NY)*

Has anybody ever went to M.U.D? I'm thinking about enrolling in either the Journeyman or Makeup 2 makeup artistry courses. I requested an informational catalog and I got it in the mail today. I'm very interested in the school, and I was wondering if anybody had any experiences or heard anything about it.

thanks in advance!


----------



## ChrisChick (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Makeup Designory (Campus in NY)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley8119* 

 
_Has anybody ever went to M.U.D? I'm thinking about enrolling in either the Journeyman or Makeup 2 makeup artistry courses. I requested an informational catalog and I got it in the mail today. I'm very interested in the school, and I was wondering if anybody had any experiences or heard anything about it.

thanks in advance!_

 
I finish in 2 days....I'm planning on posting about my experience this weekend so I recommend you check it out!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Makeup Designory/MUD*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_love* 

 
_has anyone here heard of/gone to MUD? I will be attending in September and I just want to know what people thought of it. I'm totally excited, it's in a really nice part of Burbank (I lived with my dad there for about 2 months and I thought it was a shithole) and the people who work there are SOOSOSOSO nice!_

 


I start in June! and when i took my tour the girls seemed to be liking it just fine. it made me uber excited just to be standing in there.


----------



## Naked Lunch (May 5, 2007)

I graduate from the Journeyman program on Friday. I have to say I had so much fun! I really liked my Beauty teacher and beauty was a fun class, but Character was sooooo much fun!  I LOVE Michelle, and I loved everthing about that class. (minus the fact that i'm allergic to prosaide, and spirit gum so my skin was peeling off)  I'm sad to be leaving, but I'm so glad I went.


----------



## xmissxregretx (May 8, 2007)

*Makeup-Designory*

Have any of you been to the school? Or know anyone who has enrolled there? 
I've gotten the information and stuff from online...and I plan on going... it seems like a really good school, but... I'm from North Dakota (I'm not a hick..heh) And that's a long way from home...and I want to know if the school is really, truely worth it. And if there's anything that I should know before committing to it.
Help?


----------



## *Luna* (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Makeup-Designory (MUD)*

If you look down a few posts MisStarrlight has a post called I love Make up Designory NYC... you may want to check that one out. =)


----------



## xmissxregretx (May 10, 2007)

I know that I'm going to enroll in Burbank next year, but I really don't know what courses to take.
I know I want to apply makeup...and special effects makeup, and also as well do hair and nails... but I can't choose ... :s Am I the only one who can't choose.


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 10, 2007)

MUD doesn't address hair & nails & cosmetology school doesn't really address makeup or fx makeup to the extant that a specialized makeup program would....you need to decide what you want to do because even though they are related and part of the same industry, they are actually completely different.

And Naked Lunch--I totally <3 Michelle more than life!!!!  
Who's teaching Character now?


----------



## Naked Lunch (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_And Naked Lunch--I totally <3 Michelle more than life!!!!  
Who's teaching Character now?_

 
Michelle is still teaching Character. I'm bummed that I won't get to see her everyday anymore!


----------



## NikkiHorror (May 26, 2007)

I know there are a few of us that have wanted to go to MUD for a long time, but living in San Diego is tough when the closest campus is in LA.  However, I just found out there is a beauty school in Poway that offers a MUD-approved course!! (I think it's Poway Academy of Hair Design) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So we have some hope!


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naked Lunch* 

 
_Michelle is still teaching Character. I'm bummed that I won't get to see her everyday anymore!_

 
Hmmmm....she was doing 1 makeup session & hair while I was there.
The school must have done some sweet talking to get her to do charater...but then again, from what I understand there was tons of drama around both of the former character teachers starting the session right after mine so they probably needed someone to fill in quickly.


----------



## Naked Lunch (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Hmmmm....she was doing 1 makeup session & hair while I was there.
The school must have done some sweet talking to get her to do charater...but then again, from what I understand there was tons of drama around both of the former character teachers starting the session right after mine so they probably needed someone to fill in quickly._

 
Hmm are you talking about Michelle Grimm? She's still doing the hair class, but not makeup. I was talking about Michelle Mulkey, they brought her over from LA to replace the other character teacher after all that drama with him.


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 27, 2007)

Ahhhh...ok, it's all making sense now.  Hehehe


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naked Lunch* 

 
_Hmm are you talking about Michelle Grimm? She's still doing the hair class, but not makeup. I was talking about Michelle Mulkey, they brought her over from LA to replace the other character teacher after all that drama with him._

 
I have been wanting to go to the NYC MUD school as well to take the same classes as you (except hair, I hate that, LOL) + fashion.
How long are the days really from 8am to 5pm? Are they really intense?
Is it better to take the evening classes?
What are you doing now?


----------



## Naked Lunch (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *syrene78* 

 
_I have been wanting to go to the NYC MUD school as well to take the same classes as you (except hair, I hate that, LOL) + fashion.
How long are the days really from 8am to 5pm? Are they really intense?
Is it better to take the evening classes?
What are you doing now?_

 
I took the Journeyman program during the day from 8-5. Most days you're there from 8-5. There were days when we left early, and days we stayed late. 

Beauty wasn't really intense. It's basic, but it helped a lot with technique. Character was more intense. A lot more information and steps to learn.

Right now I'm applying all over for counter jobs, and tomorrow i'm doing a zombie movie. Trying too find some jobs with money involved.


----------



## ninahxd (Jul 29, 2007)

YES! finally a thread about MUD, the school i'm aiming for. on the other hand, is there any OTHER schools that you guys can reccommend me. cause so far MUD is kind of too expensive for me =(


----------



## jess1cuh (Sep 14, 2007)

i loveeeeeeee MUD!


----------



## JennaChristine (Nov 29, 2007)

*MUD in NY*

I plan on attending to the makeup-designory in New York, 
Has anyone heard anything about it? or any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## Loveleighe (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninahxd* 

 
_YES! finally a thread about MUD, the school i'm aiming for. on the other hand, is there any OTHER schools that you guys can reccommend me. cause so far MUD is kind of too expensive for me =(_

 
Empire Beauty School formerly The Learning Insitute of Beauty Sciences has a makeup school it's about 400 hours for each of the three programs ( Beauty & Glamour, character, Advanced character) the cost per program is roughly $3000 including the price of your kit and the enrollment fees. 

there is also lia schor (idk if that's the right spelling), joe blasco should be opening up in ny soon, last looks makeup academy. Those are the ones I know off the top of my head. Honestly i think MUD is amazing and empire has this teacher Orlando who really is an incredible artist but they are all pretty much going to get the same thing from all of them.


----------



## unbelizable (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok this whole thread has just totally confirmed it for me. I sent off for an information pack the other day (should be here in a few weeks), I have ALWAYS (ever since I was about 6 - my mum has no idea where I got the dream from) wanted to live in New York (and it is going to happen one day, I can't see myself living in England in my late 20s! And I really want to go to MUD! It's going to be a lot of money but everything I've read on here has just made me more excited about it! I'm going to start saving up! If I can't go next year I am DEFINITELY going in 2010! It would just be so cool to live in NY for a while not only to see if it lives up to my dream but because I would be going to an amazing make up school - sure I could go to one over here (there's a really really good one where I live) but I'd rather pay an extra £3000 on top of my course fees to live and shop over there for a month or two! Aim of this year: SAVE UP LOTS OF MONEY! No idea how.. maybe I should hold a big event next year and get all my family and friends to donate or something hahaha!


----------



## lucy_babyy (Oct 17, 2008)

i am planning on going to MUD in a year or two when i'm finished with college. i've always wanted to go to a makeup school and i really love nyc so i think this school would be perfect!

i wanted to do the beauty makeup artistry program..anybody have any input on that program??

also, what did people do about housing..i will be coming from out of state, and the course, i believe, only runs about a month....what did other people do???

Thanks for anyyy information =]


----------



## dOllFaCEx (Feb 4, 2009)

*im starting in the fashion program on feb. 10th im so excited i cant wait =] and the best part is i live in burbank and MUD is only like 7 mins from my house! :] its expensive though..around $10,000 for that program [which is 400 hours] including the supplies and what not. i hope its worth it.*


----------



## doll.face (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_Empire Beauty School formerly The Learning Insitute of Beauty Sciences has a makeup school it's about 400 hours for each of the three programs ( Beauty & Glamour, character, Advanced character) the cost per program is roughly $3000 including the price of your kit and the enrollment fees. 

there is also lia schor (idk if that's the right spelling), joe blasco should be opening up in ny soon, last looks makeup academy. Those are the ones I know off the top of my head. Honestly i think MUD is amazing and empire has this teacher Orlando who really is an incredible artist but they are all pretty much going to get the same thing from all of them._

 
Do you have any more info on Empires makeup school??


----------



## qnsqal97 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi I was wondering if someone can offer some helpful advice in receiving makeup training.  I live in nyc and I have attended a beginners course, where I learned the BASIC application of makeup.  This class taught us about different brushes, how to prepare the face, eyebrows and foundation.  But in terms of greater detail such as color correction, highlight, contour, eye shadow application, day and bridal makeup - nothing.  And I felt that I need to learn the appropriate technique.  Has anyone attended MUD in nyc?  The Makeup/Beauty course?  Its pretty costly but I want to make sure I make the right decision.  Which one is better for learning makeup...MUD or Empire Beauty?  Please let me know.  Thanks!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*I thought it would be easy to find a Great makeup course in New York City but I have to say its been quite a challenge.


----------



## SHEloveMACnGOLD (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm about to enroll in a school and they SAY they are the only school affiliated with MUD or something..well our kits are from MUD so I'm excited. glad to see you like it....


----------



## SHEloveMACnGOLD (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *unbelizable* 

 
_Ok this whole thread has just totally confirmed it for me. I sent off for an information pack the other day (should be here in a few weeks), I have ALWAYS (ever since I was about 6 - my mum has no idea where I got the dream from) wanted to live in New York (and it is going to happen one day, I can't see myself living in England in my late 20s! And I really want to go to MUD! It's going to be a lot of money but everything I've read on here has just made me more excited about it! I'm going to start saving up! If I can't go next year I am DEFINITELY going in 2010! It would just be so cool to live in NY for a while not only to see if it lives up to my dream but because I would be going to an amazing make up school - sure I could go to one over here (there's a really really good one where I live) but I'd rather pay an extra £3000 on top of my course fees to live and shop over there for a month or two! Aim of this year: SAVE UP LOTS OF MONEY! No idea how.. maybe I should hold a big event next year and get all my family and friends to donate or something hahaha!_

 
NYC is one of my favorite places on earth nd you'll love it !! i can't wait to move back, i love the city and I'm sick of driving in california. trading in my car keys for a metro card once again, i cannot wait.


----------

